# What are the purpose of the Air Breather Filters?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

guys i'm just new here. I'm just getting into the ins and outs of cars. Just got my Simota Air Filter and some friends told me that an air breather filter helps a lot in a car.. but someone contradicts this telling me that its better to keep the tube connected to the filter and not put any air breather thing. could you pleae help me guys... i'm confused!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Bigger AREA of filter should offer less pressure loss as the engine sucks air through it BUT it's now breathing hotter engine compartment air, which is less dense than lower temperature air from outside the vehicle. Higher density = more power.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

ei thanks bahearn! so what would you suggest? stick with the old school stuffs or with this breather thing?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Are you talking about a crankcase breather filter? And using that instead of having a hose going from the valve cover to the intake pipe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

it looks like a small simota filter.. yup! i think thats the one coz i removed my hose going into the filter stainless tube... is this ok? i mean removing the tube and replacing it with this breather thing?

it looks like this guys.. http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Show/1710/Jan22_04.jpg

except it's on my b14. i put it on the right side of the engine, the one where youd supposedly connect your hose leading to the stainless pipe of the air filter.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh, that's just to trap oil vapor from the PCV system. Unless you remove the oil separator, it's of no use to you. There is no performance advantage to removing said separator.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

geekhead said:


> *it looks like a small simota filter.. yup! i think thats the one coz i removed my hose going into the filter stainless tube... is this ok? i mean removing the tube and replacing it with this breather thing?
> 
> it looks like this guys.. http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Show/1710/Jan22_04.jpg
> 
> except it's on my b14. i put it on the right side of the engine, the one where youd supposedly connect your hose leading to the stainless pipe of the air filter. *


its fine to remove that hose and replace it with a breather. Im doing that on my B12 because the breather housing on the OE airbox is both clogged and it will be scrapped for my intake anyway. If you plan on adding an intake investing in a breather filter is a worhtwhile investment. 
Theres no real power to be found by adding the breather filter. All it does it allow the engine to "breath" between strokes. Moving parts create vacuums in their wakes and the breather allows air in to fill those vacuums. This reduces pumping losses caused by the vacuums and helps the engine to run a bit smoother. 

-Nick


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

breather is a good idea if you put it in the right place. i have seen some breathers put in the intake after the maf, and that is just stupid. just think about whether or not the spot you're looking at needs to breath or not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Whatever you do... don't abort the air filtration system. That filter keeps harmful dirt out of the engine. Without it, your engine will be history.



geekhead said:


> *guys i'm just new here. I'm just getting into the ins and outs of cars. Just got my Simota Air Filter and some friends told me that an air breather filter helps a lot in a car.. but someone contradicts this telling me that its better to keep the tube connected to the filter and not put any air breather thing. could you pleae help me guys... i'm confused!  *


----------

